# Thinking about a new phone...



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey guys! I've had a Thunderbolt since about a year ago (used an upgrade I had left over from another line that uses a feature phone) and was looking into getting a new phone with my upgrade since Verizon has decided they are going to screw their customers with new upgrades soon. I had a Droid X prior to this phone and it was the worst phone I had ever used, bad enough to where I won't purchase another Motorola phone ever again (not to mention the fact they are horrible with updates).

Coming from a Thunderbolt running ThunderShed, what do you guys think would be the next logical step? I honestly don't want to get a Nexus due to the crap I've read about them and I'm having a hard time justifying paying $179 for a Rezound with that $30 fee on top of it. Although, Amazon and Wirefly are doing a $40 statement credit promo this week!

edit: I should mention that love my Thunderbolt. I just want to make sure I can keep my unlimited data and figured I'd use my upgrade before it is unusable.


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

I am reading as long as you upgrade from 4g to 4g you keep unlimited ...do some more checking before upgrading ...

sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

If you like rooting go for the gnex


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

z71kris said:


> I am reading as long as you upgrade from 4g to 4g you keep unlimited ...do some more checking before upgrading ...
> 
> sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/17/verizon-clarifies-shared-data-plans/
You lose unlimited if you upgrade at subsidized pricing.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/17/verizon-clarifies-shared-data-plans/
> You lose unlimited if you upgrade at subsidized pricing.


Yup. This is 100% correct. Only way to keep unlimited data is to buy the phone at full price. It's what I'll be doing because I know that's what Verizon doesn't want me to do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought that was only going in effect when they offered shared data pools.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

The company on Thursday released a statement to clarify what will actually happen. Customers with unlimited plans will get to keep their unlimited plans. But when shared data plans become available, the unlimited option will no longer be available to customers when they buy a new device at a subsidized price, usually with a two-year service contract.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldn't upgrade to anything Verizon currently has. If/when they get a HTC One phone, I'd get that.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

trter10 said:


> If you like rooting go for the gnex


And if you like not having to stick pointy metal things into pins and short them out to get s-off, go with a nexus 

Sadly, that is what HTC phones are going to if you want s-off. Some are fine with that, but dealing with that and then perhaps needing to return it under warranty later would be a fun experience.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

z71kris said:


> I am reading as long as you upgrade from 4g to 4g you keep unlimited ...do some more checking before upgrading ...
> 
> sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


I would suggest that you should do some more checking too 

http://news.verizonw...ta-pricing.html



> As we have stated publicly, Verizon Wireless has been evaluating its pricing structure for some time. Customers have told us that they want to share data, similar to how they share minutes today. We are working on plans to provide customers with that option and will introduce new plans later this year.
> 
> When the new options are introduced, Unlimited Data will no longer be available to our customers purchasing handsets and signing a new contract. Customers who choose to purchase phones at full retail price and are currently on an unlimited smartphone data plan will be able to keep that plan. The same pricing and policies will apply to all 3G and 4GLTE smartphones.
> 
> We will share specific details of the plans well in advance of their introduction so customers will have time to evaluate the plans and make the best decisions for their wireless service. It is our goal and commitment to continue to provide customers with the same high value service they have come to expect from Verizon Wireless.


Anyone that gets a new handset after it goes into effect will be forced onto a tiered data plan.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 galaxy nexus
Haven't had an issue with mine.
Absolutely will I never buy a non nexus device again. Hands down its the best device I've used since being on OGdroid1, Droid X, and the Thunderbolt.
Ive always loved pure Android and missed that since since the droid1.
Running AOKP and amazed by the dev's customization.
I do how ever hop around and test other roms can't help but to see.
If you want stock/amazing customized stock go nexus.
If you don't go with something else.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I wouldn't get a gnex as it was more hype than anything else. Its nothing special as sure its easy to get s off. So is the bolt. You would be downgrading your camera from 8 to 5. I know you want to burn an upgrade now but I would wait and see when the galaxy s 3 is suppose to launch.

I agree right now there are no phones out that I would burn an upgrade on. When the bolt gets ics be it from ota or one of the devs crack the ril. Then I won't have to upgrade my phone for a long time. So far the bolt flies on what liquid has out so far. This is one amazing phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Galaxy s3 is right around the corner. That's what I'm waiting for.

- theMichael


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as the OP: looking to upgrade in the near future, while I can still do it without losing my unlimited data. Of course, we still don't know exactly when VZW plans to make this change to their data plans, so we could have a couple weeks to make this decision or we could have a few months. Their most recent press release said that they would give plenty of notice about the change before it happens, so I'm hoping it's still a couple months away.

The phone I have my eye on is the upcoming Motorola Fighter (supposedly coming to VZW as the Droid Razr HD), mainly because it's supposed to have the Razr Maxx's 3300 mAh battery. Owning a Thunderbolt since launch day, I am really looking forward to something I can use for an entire day without worrying about battery life. I've ruled out the GNex and probably the Galaxy S3 for this reason.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the GS3 just doesn't excite me. I'm hoping Verizon will get their hands on an HTC One model, personally.

then again, with the upcoming changes to Verizon's data plans, it's entirely possible my wife and I will switch to Sprint. in theory my data contract will be fine for a while, and I'd be happy sticking with the 'Bolt past the contract if necessary - but she's on an iPhone, she's hosed either way once they make the switch.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

number5toad said:


> the GS3 just doesn't excite me. I'm hoping Verizon will get their hands on an HTC One model, personally.
> 
> then again, with the upcoming changes to Verizon's data plans, it's entirely possible my wife and I will switch to Sprint. in theory my data contract will be fine for a while, and I'd be happy sticking with the 'Bolt past the contract if necessary - but she's on an iPhone, she's hosed either way once they make the switch.


I thought if you don't take the upgrade they can't change your contract? If your wife is happy with the iPhone and not worried about 4g. Then buy new iPhones outright and not take the upgrade discount.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

from what I read, anyone upgrading to a 4G contract will be forced out of unlimited data and into the as-yet-unannounced tiered data plans, and all the rumors (so far) have the new iPhone using an an LTE chip.

I guess we'll see!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That would suck for iPhone users.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Helpful replies guys. I won't be going with a Nexus. I'm going to wait as long as possible. Also, those worried about upgrading an iPhone to whatever LTE variant is available in the fall, if you want to keep unlimited you should still be fine if you buy it outright. That's how I understand this crap.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> Also, those worried about upgrading an iPhone to whatever LTE variant is available in the fall, if you want to keep unlimited you should still be fine if you buy it outright. That's how I understand this crap.


That is my understanding as well, but remember that if you are no longer under contract with VZW, they can change your data plan at any time with only a month's notice. So if you let your contract run out and then just buy an unsubsidized phone, you can keep you data plan for the moment but since you are no longer in a contract with Verizon, you are at risk of them changing your plan whenever they feel like it. The only way to guarantee that you'll keep your unlimited data is to sign up for a new 2-year contract before these changes take effect, whenever that may be.

So ultimately, if they implement this change on July 1 2012, and everyone signs up for a last-minute 2-year keep-my-unlimited-data contract, the last day Verizon would be *required* by a contract to let anyone keep their unlimited data would be July 1 2014. After that, they can just say "we're not doing unlimited anymore".


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

+1 on the razr hd!!!! I like the galaxy s3 but it amazes me how much manufacturers ignore battery life when they are building phones. Yea thin is nice, but I'd take a phone being a little thicker if it's battery lasted all day! Motorola really got it right with the razr maxx - Nice form factor and big battery

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

BigMace23 said:


> +1 on the razr hd!!!! I like the galaxy s3 but it amazes me how much manufacturers ignore battery life when they are building phones. Yea thin is nice, but I'd take a phone being a little thicker if it's battery lasted all day! Motorola really got it right with the razr maxx - Nice form factor and big battery
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Companies listen to the customers. They want thin flat but powerful. So what takes the hit? Batteries.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

